# Ribble aluminium tt frame



## bonsaibilly (28 Jun 2017)

Oops, just won one on ebay, with an Argon 18 fork. Sixty quid. I'll build it into something fun. Any idea what I could sell the build on for, as I've no intention of doing tt or triathlon myself? 

Ta

Bb


----------



## bonsaibilly (28 Jun 2017)

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/263049513908


----------



## S-Express (28 Jun 2017)

bonsaibilly said:


> Any idea what I could sell the build on for



That would depend....


----------



## DCLane (29 Jun 2017)

Agree with @S-Express - are you keeping it as it, turning it into a single speed / geared bike? TT or road bike? What spec?

This was the original layout: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/time-trial-triathlon/product/review-ribble-tt-10-37844/


----------



## Rooster1 (29 Jun 2017)

Thats a great price by far. I love the horizontal drop outs.


----------



## frank9755 (12 Jul 2017)

Full bikes generally trade at a discount to the sum of their parts so the previous guy may well have made money by buying one and selling off the bits separately.


----------

